# Another ....shhhhhhh



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a huge secret that i cant share till sunday -


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it a similar sshhhh secret to lynns?!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Come on ... you know you want to  Spill the beans!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol and yes it is 

Hes gorgeous..im so rubbish arnt i


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:thumbup: More details


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

A he?! Is he going to be a stud boy or a show neuter? Very exciting, do you have any pics?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> :thumbup: More details


lolol ok  hes a blue bi colourpoint perfectly marked :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Notnowbernard said:


> A he?! Is he going to be a stud boy or a show neuter? Very exciting, do you have any pics?


I do but really cant post it till sunday dont want to temp fate  oh yes another stud..thats 3 boys now i must stop lol


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw! Well I'm really excited for you and can't wait to see him!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou,i cant wait either its going to take at least 2 hours to pick him up if not a bit more its really far,from fab lines.

He a proven boy so cant wait till my luna is ready (just 10 months old atm) cp & white x cp & white cool.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ooops lyn just realised my title is almost same as urs..feel free to change it.I was looking for my thread clicked onto what i thought was my thread and there was loads of replys i thought 'how have i missed all these?' lol then it clicks it was your thread.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, that's great news, you must be so excited. Looking forward to seeing some pics.:w00t:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cant wait to show him off and cant wait even more to see what he gives me


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

YAY! Could we see sneak peek pics? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing him )))


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> YAY! Could we see sneak peek pics? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!


lol sorry no can do 

gave you some rep tho to make up for it


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL the secret didn't last many posts. 

Congratulations


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> LOL the secret didn't last many posts.
> 
> Congratulations


It didnt SC thats lyns fault :glare: she kept asking and i was already bursting to spill..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well here you are petforumers he is huge one of the biggest bsh's iv seen..


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he is mahoosive!!!!!!! But very handsome and cuddlesome with it  lucky you!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

oh wow, He is gorgeous


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hes going to be a fabulous asset to my breeding for the cp & white program.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous big teddy bear he is :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow hes a bear.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou 120 miles i had to go to collect him i set off at 10 am and only got back half hour agOOOOh its exciting 2013 cant wait..


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he's amazing!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Well here you are petforumers he is huge one of the biggest bsh's iv seen..
> 
> View attachment 100914


He looks just like a photo on the ladies FB page I got Cookie from.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a huge lovely boy! Do stud cats live out all the time? Do they like being handled and petted? Would they prefer to live indoors as lap cats? Are they easy get used to indoor life when they are neutered ? Sorry for all the questions but only just occured to me that they dont (for obvious reasons!) live with the family.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> He looks just like a photo on the ladies FB page I got Cookie from.


I havnt got fb so i cant have a look.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rose said:


> What a huge lovely boy! Do stud cats live out all the time? Do they like being handled and petted? Would they prefer to live indoors as lap cats? Are they easy get used to indoor life when they are neutered ? Sorry for all the questions but only just occured to me that they dont (for obvious reasons!) live with the family.


I think it depends on the cat really for example this new boy would never be happy indoors it would stress him alot if i had him in hes just not used to that.If he was brought uo indoors from young he wouldnt mind.

I think liz on here keeps some studs indoors.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - he is huge and SOOO gorgeous - BSH boys are beginning to win me over - initially I didn't like their jowls but they have definitely grown on me.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awww what a chunky monkey!!! Love him!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I love the jowls.Seriously he only just fit in the carrier i had.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I have a *huge* secret that i cant share till sunday -


This was a clue wasn't it?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

He's a stunner. His markings are amazing!

I do like BSH but I much prefer the boys.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> This was a clue wasn't it?


just a little one..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> He's a stunner. His markings are amazing!
> 
> I do like BSH but I much prefer the boys.


your right his markings are perfect..just need him to give me something just as good next year to show with.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

LOVELY markings! He's stunning! What's his name? Congratulations


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Notnowbernard said:


> LOVELY markings! He's stunning! What's his name? Congratulations


Hes called billy bob.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

spid said:


> Wow - he is huge and SOOO gorgeous - BSH boys are beginning to win me over - initially I didn't like their jowls but they have definitely grown on me.


JOWLS I's have no jowls Is it because Is had the little boy's op


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jill3 said:


> JOWLS I's have no jowls Is it because Is had the little boy's op


It is jill they say neuter at around a year if you like them to have the jowls.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> It is jill they say neuter at around a year if you like them to have the jowls.


I love him just the way he is:001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I love him just the way he is:001_wub:


Hes gorgeous jill


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Well here you are petforumers he is huge one of the biggest bsh's iv seen..
> 
> View attachment 100914


He is Beautiful. A real live Teddy Bear.
Love the Blue eyes:001_wub:

Wonder what is Babies will be like


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jill3 said:


> He is Beautiful. A real live Teddy Bear.
> Love the Blue eyes:001_wub:
> 
> Wonder what is Babies will be like


Well depending who i put him to if i put him to a self there will be either selfs and bi colours if she carries cp then i will also get cps and cp and white.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> It is jill they say neuter at around a year if you like them to have the jowls.


And risk spraying,,, :001_unsure: No thanks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> And risk spraying,,, :001_unsure: No thanks


Yes there is a risk but to be honest iv not experienced this at that age although i am aware its possible.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy and you will have some super kits from him, congratulations!!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

He is stunning Sara, you will have some gorgeous litters from him, he is so big, I really love him. I want him too :laugh:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx alaska cat.

Thanx sharon i weighed him hes 7.26 kg  i cant wait to see what i get from him :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

That is a good weight, working back to the black and white days when it was lbs and ozs, guessing it is around 16lbs, that's quite a size isn't it? Can't wait to see his babies in the future.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> That is a good weight, working back to the black and white days when it was lbs and ozs, guessing it is around 16lbs, that's quite a size isn't it? Can't wait to see his babies in the future.


I work in lbs tbh and yes spot on 16lbs.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He's totally fab!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> He's totally fab!!


Arrh thankya jo


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

He is stunning!!! Can't wait for any baby pics!!!

I didn't neuter my BSH boy until over a year old to let his face fill out and he never sprayed!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'd have left Thomas longer but as a family pet I just couldn't risk it.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Dribble! He is so gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou sc


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow he is going to give you some stunning kittens, cant wait, gorgeous xxxxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou cm as soon as i get him working again ill be sure to let you know.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is he with you yet? How is he settling in?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Is he with you yet? How is he settling in?


yeah jo hes been here 5 days,hes shy but getting there.He wil now roll over and let me stroke his belly with is a trusting thing so were going in the right direction.Thanx for asking.


----------

